# Sony Ericsson Beats Motorola to 3rd position!!!



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2008)

> The usual pre-holiday ramp-up in cell phone shipments didn't happen this year because of the feeble global economy, a research firm said Thursday.
> Manufacturers shipped 299 million phones in the July-September period, down 0.4 percent from the second quarter, according to IDC. The third quarter normally sees a rise in shipments, as stores stock up ahead of the holidays.
> Shipments still grew 3.2 percent compared to last year. But as cell phones have become a global must-have in the last few years, it has been more common to see growth rates of up to 20 percent.
> Sony Ericsson unseated Motorola Inc. as the third-largest cell phone manufacturer, with 8.6 percent share of the market. Motorola had 8.5 percent.
> Sony Ericsson also leapfrogged LG Electronics Inc., pushing it down to No. 5 slot.


*www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2008/10/30/financial/f050902D93.DTL&feed=rss.business


*www.mobileisgood.com/statistics.php#current

Now, thats quite an achievement.The only thing that bothers SE is profit , which should be taken care of in 2009. Hail SE. 
BrandUnits Sold(in millions)Market share
 3rd quarter, 20Market shnd quarter, 2008QoQ Change (


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2008)

Party time .


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 31, 2008)

*OT*

i think it was not possible. but i like this fanboi more now. he is a true definiton for a fanboi.just like a baby with a doll.think his is the best.  ...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 31, 2008)

Sony rules, anywhere, everywhere


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Oct 31, 2008)

To me Motorola is and always be the numero uno of mobiles..sab mobile manufacturers are baap...Look at their portfolio man..Cheapest touch screen A810..Best style Razr n Rokr...Best 5 MP camera Moto Zine ZN5...Best slider ZN 200...Best entry level phones Yuva Series...Cheapest Style Flip phone W270...Cheapest QWERTY phone Q8 n Q9..They are the best..SE n Nokia et al are far behind Moto as far as innovative thinking n styling n pricing is considered..Moto hai Zara hatke


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 31, 2008)

I love SE's Success. 
More traffic to my blog and forum   !!!!!!



madjeri said:


> *OT*
> 
> I think it was not possible. but i like this fanboi more now. he is a true definiton for a fanboi.just like a baby with a doll.think his is the best.  ...



We all know, deep inside you love nokia. and are an N fan boy. 
if not then you wouldn't have bothered to post such a message ! Seriously, logically !


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Sony rules, anywhere, everywhere


Definitely SE is way better than Moto...but NOKIA is the real KING


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 31, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I love SE's Success.
> More traffic to my blog and forum   !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



1. i was talking abt dream..in not a sarcastic mood...and u turned that into this... LAMO..
2. Me a N  fan boy.... ???? .... damn from when

  My fone usages are .. Moto some model ..samsung x210 ...moto razr ...nokia 6233 ...SE w700i ...Moto razr ...Samsung i710....

  ehy???... care to explain dear boy??? i dont even spend money on phones..damn....
I care abt looks..features...vfm... dont give dipshit abt brands...  ... and u made me a fanboi...


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Oct 31, 2008)

Sony Ericsson is the only company out of the big 5 (Motorola, Nokia, Samsung, LG, SE) which is not able to manufacture a single CDMA device in India..WTF...How can one call such company versatile which leaves an entire technological advancement aside..In GSM too, their lower end phones are crap..My first phone was T230..And believe me that was the most pathetic device I ever used..Call clarity was pathetic, can't be heard except in complete silence zone..And no that wasn't my piece that was defective..I used their J series later on and same problem..Software is fast compared to Symbian but nonetheless boring and prosaic..Keypads are worst in SE devices..The figures you are talking doesn't matter experience does...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2008)

madjeri said:


> *OT*
> 
> i think it was not possible. but i like this fanboi more now. he is a true definiton for a fanboi.just like a baby with a doll.think his is the best.  ...



I really dont give a damn to what you say.So your spamming this thread is useless.

And about, Moto being better, that was the case 7 years back, before 2001. After that,  acompany named SE took over. About keypads, the zn5 and the e8 share the award for the worst keypads ever.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 31, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27large.png


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 31, 2008)

offtopic-  motorola zn5 is not that better than n82 in camera department. My friend owns one and we have compared both. Failed to find any substantial difference in both phones camera performance. Colours are slighty more vibrant on zn5.  Night photos are better in n82.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2008)

krazzy said:


> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27large.png



Punched where it hurts.Now, let samsung eat up more of Nokia's share. 

Q4 for SE. 

C905,XPERIA,G705,W595,W902 and lots more.hhmmmmmm



yogi7272 said:


> offtopic-  motorola zn5 is not that better than n82 in camera department. My friend owns one and we have compared both. Failed to find any substantial difference in both phones camera performance. Colours are slighty more vibrant on zn5.  Night photos are better in n82.



True Nokia fanboi, spamming each thread that comes his way.You should worry about the C905 now.The best cam out there.Whats N82?? Oh yea, HISTORY!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 31, 2008)

madjeri said:


> 1. i was talking abt dream..in not a sarcastic mood...and u turned that into this... LAMO..
> 2. Me a N  fan boy.... ???? .... damn from when
> 
> My fone usages are .. Moto some model ..samsung x210 ...moto razr ...nokia 6233 ...SE w700i ...Moto razr ...Samsung i710....
> ...



ok lol sorry. i thought i had seen in one of the nokia threads boasting about the n series phone you had. you are not that guy then.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 31, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Punched where it hurts.Now, let samsung eat up more of Nokia's share.


WTF?! The smiley was for this comment:


> About keypads, the zn5 and the e8 share the award for the most keypads ever.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2008)

krazzy said:


> WTF?! The smiley was for this comment:



Then you should have quoted it. Sorry, was a typo.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31large.png


----------



## sushantvirdi (Oct 31, 2008)

Ha ha...i jst love this bashing each other...cannot be found on any other forum...and SE rules...


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 1, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> I really dont give a damn to what you say.So your spamming this thread is useless.
> 
> And about, Moto being better, that was the case 7 years back, before 2001. After that,  acompany named SE took over. About keypads, the zn5 and the e8 share the award for the worst keypads ever.



At least Moto tries to do things differently..Agreed the Mode Shift technology in Moto keypads takes a little time to get used to..But that doesn't makes it worst...Infact it is a technological revolution in keypads which no other company gives a damn about except making slight variations of the tried and tested pads...Motorola has tried something new and be assured when Moto achieves perfection in it every other XYZ company will follow..It is only Moto vs Rest of all...

And plz visit *www.cellfanatic.com/2008/06/30/motorola-zn5-vs-nokia-n82-battle-of-the-5-megapixel-camera-phones N82 is only better with Xenon flash pictures...At normal times ZN5 is way superior...Just consider it was Moto's first attempt..What will they do in their next..Perhaps kill the competition


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 1, 2008)

And not to mention no company provides a build quality as Motorola, as in the quality of the raw materials and the setup. You only have to hold an E8 to see how balanced it is.

It will always be Moto vs All... absolutely perfect words, better than I could ever describe.

As for the competition and the name game, its just a wave, the strongest tide gets the best wave.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2008)

I respect what Moto has achieved over the years.But, they are plain STUPID. How dare they kick UIQ and linux off their systems when they have no experience in the smartphone sector as such.Now thay are going for WM 6.5, which is a non-TS version of the Win 7.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 1, 2008)

Hehe, they have no experience in smartphone? Well, they did build the E6 lol, forget all the music and the marketing hogwash, the E6 is the most moddable smartphone to this day, don't say you don't know.

And Windows has always been featured in the Q series. As for Linux and UIQ, I think with the advent of Android now and the state in which Motorola is currently, they are finding it viable and advance with Android to be a better interest. I won't say Linux is out per se, but Android is getting all the attention at the moment.

Again, that doesn't mean they have got it all figured out and are out of the loop, they would probably need another fiscal year to evaluate and get out of the mess they are in now.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 1, 2008)

Very true Hitboxx...Not only E8 but right from their earlier V.. and E.. Series they are extremely moddable...Their is a complete site www.e398mod.com for just a specific set E398 and similar others..Talking about E398 it can be easily flashed to install itunes n lot of other improvements...Tell me one non Moto phone with its proprietary software which is moddable to that extent...Motorola is not only a respectable company in past but it is still today..I hope it will come out of the financial mess...I am not sure of the manufacturing policies if it ever gets sold to any XYZ...Moto rulezz...The materials they use in all their cell phones is top quality be it entry level or top level...No cheap plastics like Nokia n SE..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2008)

Of course.Moto Linux systems rock. But, now they are set to kick it out and opt for Win Mo. Now Linux was Moto's stronghold and which made them different from other cellphone manufacturers People like you and me would have bought the E6 owing to its Mod capabilities and that added to the VFM aspect to Moto phones.Now if they switch to Win MO, their market share will be eaten by the likes of HTC and other Win Mo providers who have better experience in this field. 

Try out WinMo, but keep your portfolio intact and liquid.Android is set to release in H2 09 and by then most of the manufacturers would have shifted.LinMo would have verfified Moto its own fan folowing.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 1, 2008)

Like I said I'm not satisfied about its non-Linux policy, so can't comment further.

But sales are better at the current quarter than the previous one.


> Motorola Announces Third-Quarter Financial Results
> * Third-quarter sales of $7.5 billion
> * Positive operating cash flow of $180 million; total cash position of $7.6 billion
> * Separation of the businesses targeted beyond 2009
> ...


Source: *www.motorola.com/mediacenter/news/detail.jsp?globalObjectId=10378_10307_23&pageLocaleId=2026

However, if you scroll down that page you will see there are some heavy losses, but things have improved and hopefully Motorola should recover and innovate and push the limits for itself and others in the technological sense ultimately benefitting the consumers. 

Things are definitely not as bad as they were


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

SE took 3rd position not because of it's superiority but because of Motorola's pathtetic lineup. Don't forget that Motorola is losing mobile phone share quarter-by-quarter. It won't be surprising to see Motorola overtaken by LG too.

PS: SE has 8.6 percent share of the market share. Compare that to Nokia's


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2008)

SE is from 2001. Compare that to other manufacturers.
Last year SE's marketsare was 9.58%. They will come back.No doubt.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

that means SE actually lost 1% of market share?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Nov 1, 2008)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> And not to mention no company provides a build quality as Motorola



A guy I know dropped a moto razr v3 inside a bus(he was sitting) and it broke... it wasnt too new, wasnt old either.


----------



## ECE0105 (Nov 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> that means SE actually lost 1% of market share?



LOL.......

Lemme see the Fanboy's reply to that one........ 

I am waiting for the day, when SE releases a real phone that is true VFM.

Till then, happy with my Moto and Nokia...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 2, 2008)

ECE0105 said:


> LOL.......
> 
> Lemme see the Fanboy's reply to that one........
> 
> ...



Yea, SE lost 1% market share from last year and Moto lost 5. Samsung gained 1 and Nokia lost 2. LG lost 1 too. 

We will talk after Q4 this year.


----------



## ECE0105 (Nov 2, 2008)

So, Samsung is the best mobile maker for Q3 ????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 2, 2008)

Yea, it is.Samusng is the best as of now.It really rocks. If i had money, would have gone for the innov8, but will have to settle for the C905 as of now.


----------



## ECE0105 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wat's the price of both??? If I may ask....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 2, 2008)

Innov8-40k 
C905-23k


----------



## krazzy (Nov 2, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> A guy I know dropped a moto razr v3 inside a bus(he was sitting) and it broke... it wasnt too new, wasnt old either.



That's a common problem in RAZRs. The phone is too thin for it's own good. There isn't sufficient material to absorb the shock and the entire hardware gets rocked badly in case of a fall, especially if it falls directly on it's bottom edge.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 3, 2008)

Here is a testimonial to my take on ZN5 *www.mobile-review.com/review/motorola-zn5-en.shtml

Not only it is best 5 MP camera phone but one of the best music phones till date.

And Razr is history now...If one can't take care of his phones he shouldn't buy..Sliders n clamshells are always delicate and requires special care..In b/w I think it should be the Blueline bus of Delhi and it can break nuts forget abt Tiny Razr


----------



## Power UP (Nov 3, 2008)

Well unfortunately for ZN5 , it can't exactly ride in the novelty bandwagon of megapixels.
Probably if it had been an 8mp, it would had probably gotten more attention.

And video recording at 176 x 144 @ 15fps is not exactly the best in its field now is it.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 3, 2008)

The ZN5 is pretty late in the 5 Mp arena...It is a lot inexpensive than the other cellphones in its category but still it will b difficult 4 it 2 catch up now...


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 4, 2008)

Video Recording point I agree but this phone doesn't cater to that segment..And yes it is difficult for ZN5 to catch among commoners but those who value for their money and have some geeky instinct will go for ZN5..Modeshift keypad, excellent 5 MP cam, Linux OS, Great looking, 2.4" screen, SOUND QUALITY COMPARABLE TO A DEDICATED AUDIO PLAYER..what else you can expect at 15k..At least I am going to buy it even if no body else will


----------



## krazzy (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ As of now there isn't a specific section of video recording phones. A good camera phone is expected to have both good still image capture and high resolution video recording. Currently only Nokia, Samsung and LG manages both. SE and Motorola as far behind in the video recording race.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

krazzy said:


> ^^ As of now there isn't a specific section of video recording phones. A good camera phone is expected to have both good still image capture and high resolution video recording. *Currently only Nokia, Samsung and LG manages both*. SE and Motorola as far behind in the video recording race.


 
True...& video recording @30 fps on N82 is simply awesome


----------



## krazzy (Nov 4, 2008)

And video recording at 30fps in VGA in DivX format in LG phones is even more awesome. Plus there is also the 120fps slow motion video recording.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm what about Nokia N93 and Samsung Wideo (CDMA) launched years ago..To me video recording as of now is unimportant as taking still photos a few years back. No mobile camera is able to give a decent quality video which you can see on a big screen (say your TV)..You need a camcorder for that..On the contrary Camera phones can give a decent quality still photo somewhat comparable to an entry level digicam..So ZN5 rocks..


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 4, 2008)

Hahaha nice nice. ZN5 rocks indeed, a wonderful phone with the fastest camera in the 5mp segment. How I wished it would have been out a year before, Motorola always does this, bringing too much too late. Hopefully the 8mp race should be spot on. Some are out and some will be soon including Motorola's.

As for krazzy, don't go by his posts, he secretly loves the ZN5, though I don't get why he denies it. 

Forgot to add, the music of ZN5 is also splendid.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 4, 2008)

videos recorded with n82 , n95 8gb , n85 does look pretty good on tv ..


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 4, 2008)

At best they are pixelated and jerky..


----------



## Power UP (Nov 4, 2008)

Dude the quality is quite good. Even i was surprised when i viewed it on the tv.

The quality has come a long way from the crappy QCIF (176*144) resolution video that was present in the phones that are now in the museum collecting dust


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 5, 2008)

sandeepkochhar said:


> At best they are pixelated and jerky..



I have used all three.. and viewed lots of videos made by these phones on tv via its tv out and those looks pretty good .. I have first hand experience with it ..not just saying for the sake of it ..

All this talk abt zn5 being better than n82 .. a friend owns one..and we did not find it that much better than n82 .. lets just say both  are equally good.. for zn5 to sell it must be priced 5k less than n82 .. though its much better than sony, lg and samsung 5mp phones.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 5, 2008)

I just want to ask you one question guys...Tell me honestly that is it even remotely as good as even an entry level camcorder..Anyways I do agree ZN5is crap for video recording n N82 is a lot better in video recording..But that is not what I care about...The November issue of Living Digital magazine (Cybermedia) has gone ga ga over ZN5 imaging prowess...And declared it KING of all 5 MP phones currently in market..Not only richness of colours but also it is the fastest camera phone capturing even fast moving objects with ease..N82 is no doubt excellent but ZN5 pawns it..


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 5, 2008)

Kindly tell those magazine guys that samsung innov8 is out 

Also looking at colour reproduction of n85 ..i have feeling that its better than n82 in daylight / strong light situations..


----------



## Power UP (Nov 5, 2008)

lol Practically speaking people would rather go for a well rounded performer (cam + video) than a half baked cake 
N82 already got an excellent cam, probably ZN5 has a better colours but the night pics are much better in N82.
But the real trump card is the VGA video recording.This is what makes the N82 the true King of 5mp cam phones.The very fact that Xenon is there gives it  excellent brightness,vibrant and natural colors.

And for recorded videos just go to gsmarena, they have samples there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

Power UP said:


> And for recorded videos just go to gsmarena, they have samples there.


 
True..i've seen those videos they excellent


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 5, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> Kindly tell those magazine guys that samsung innov8 is out
> 
> Also looking at colour reproduction of n85 ..i have feeling that its better than n82 in daylight / strong light situations..



Innov8 is a 8MP phone..Why compare then?..

@ Power UP
 I already accepted video recording of N82 is way better..So no point of arguing there..N82 is a smart phone while ZN5 is not..What we are talking about multimedia capabilities and in that dept of camera and music ZN5 is superior and looks way better than than N82..Mobile-review.com says ZN5 surpasses even mighty ipod in music capabilities..Visit *www.mobile-review.com/review/...a-zn5-en.shtml to clear your doubts and it is far more comprehensive than what www.gsmarena.com does in its reviews..


----------



## Power UP (Nov 5, 2008)

Dude the word i was trying to pass was convergence. 
For just a very slight color difference who would want to lose out on Vga video recording. Mind you since both have Xenon, the difference in color is not like heaven & earth which is found between Led & Xenon. But is there between Qcif and Vga.

For music Zn5 is better than N82 but its not like N82 sucks .
In almost all the reviews it is said that music quality in N82 is quite decent not like ipod quality but good enuf for a decent mp3 player.

Its quite clear Zn5 for music capabilities and N82 for cam capabilities 

And lolz people mostly use Mp3 , a lossy format and that itself destroys quality


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

Power UP said:


> And lolz people mostly use Mp3 , a lossy format and that itself destroys quality


 
Nope..i use m4a on my N82 ..mp3 r taking 2 much of space...


----------



## Power UP (Nov 5, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Nope..i use m4a on my N82 ..mp3 r taking 2 much of space...


^^ Of course Aac-He is special


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 5, 2008)

The biggest factor in ZN5'd favour is its price...Its way cheaper than the N82 and this is the reason why inspite of being late in the 5 MP arena, it will definitely sell...

But then don't forget N82 is symbian and does have the edge in Video Recording over ZN5.... I wud still prefer the mighty N82 coz it is NOKIA....


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 5, 2008)

Power UP said:


> Dude the word i was trying to pass was convergence.
> For just a very slight color difference who would want to lose out on Vga video recording. Mind you since both have Xenon, the difference in color is not like heaven & earth which is found between Led & Xenon. But is there between Qcif and Vga.
> 
> For music Zn5 is better than N82 but its not like N82 sucks .
> ...



Do you know any mobile that supports flac playback..If there is one I'll be the first one to buy it?

On topic: I never said N82 sucks..It is a wonderful device..Infact before ZN5 was out, I was planning to get myself N82..But as of now ZN5is what I aim for and ZN5 is for music phone as well as digicam capabilities...N82 is for an Overall Converged Device+Video Recording..Hope that will put debate to an end..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

sandeepkochhar said:


> Do you know any mobile that supports flac playback.


 
I dont know abt mobile but i know dat there is coreplayer for symbian S60 which supports dat format...


----------



## Power UP (Nov 5, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> The biggest factor in ZN5'd favour is its price...Its way cheaper than the N82 and this is the reason why inspite of being late in the 5 MP arena, it will definitely sell...
> 
> But then don't forget N82 is symbian and does have the edge in Video Recording over ZN5.... I wud still prefer the mighty N82 coz it is NOKIA....


Its not cheap, its more like priced appropriately. Do remember it misses out on  features like 3G, Gps etc. 



sandeepkochhar said:


> Do you know any mobile that supports flac playback..If there is one I'll be the first one to buy it?
> 
> On topic: I never said N82 sucks..It is a wonderful device..Infact before ZN5 was out, I was planning to get myself N82..But as of now ZN5is what I aim for and ZN5 is for music phone as well as digicam capabilities...N82 is for an Overall Converged Device+Video Recording..Hope that will put debate to an end..


Core player for symbian plays Flac 

N82- Better cam capabilities
Zn5- Better music capabilities 

Hopefully this will put the debate to an end..


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks..I'll try that on my friends N73...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

sandeepkochhar said:


> Thanks..I'll try that on my friends N73...


 
& yes dats the main Edge of Symbian OS over dat SE...java OS...
dats y prefer NOKIA....


----------



## Power UP (Nov 5, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> & yes dats the main Edge of Symbian OS over dat SE...java OS...
> dats y prefer NOKIA....


Why is SE suddenly in the equation ?  Just asking , do u want to bring out the SE boy to start a WW3


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 5, 2008)

3G omission is not significant..As of now no 3G services in India...Government is just pushing the dates for 3G spectrum..Even if it rolls out it will be too costly..3G in India will become a mass service only after 2-3 years and till then you must have changed your phone for sure..And no I can't relent to N82: For Camera, no matter how hard you try..ZN5 is a cam phone while N82 is kinda all in one device but has limitations..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

Power UP said:


> Why is SE suddenly in the equation ? Just asking


 
coz they adapted mostly java OS....& very less symbian OS...
my frnd itsself faced a problem with Java OS...while installing a game on Samsung G900....OMG ..what a tedious process it was...(when we saw the method on installing a game in Java OS on utube )


----------



## Power UP (Nov 5, 2008)

3G will be rolled out by hopefully next jan. 
Ofcourse prices will be high. But the experience should be worth it. And if its a feature like video calling,proper broadband net speed etc. then i will like to show it off 
Once in a while u can indulge in sinful pleasures 

Look at iPhone, people buy it in spite of it being so costly because u can't get that experience from other phones.

For some N82 is better for some Zn5 is better, thats the way the ball rolls.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 5, 2008)

Power UP said:


> For some N82 is better for some Zn5 is better, thats the way the ball rolls.



Hmm at last we agreed to something...And I liked your comment on sinful pleasure indulgence..If it wasn't the case we would have still living in 3310 era..

In between I am planning to buy ZN5 next month..Should I hope for price cuts in near future so that I can wait for sometime...It is the legacy of Moto fones that they drastically cut the prices once they are exhausted their prime sales..

That doesn't mean that ZN5 is priced unjust as of now..Infact it is the best Value for Money even now


----------



## Power UP (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ So true. Atleast motorola has taken the right step in the right direction with Zn5.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 5, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> coz they adapted mostly java OS....& very less symbian OS...
> my frnd itsself faced a problem with Java OS...while installing a game on Samsung G900....OMG ..what a tedious process it was...(when we saw the method on installing a game in Java OS on utube )



Samsung and java is a joke.Btw,SE DOES NOT UTILIZE A JAVA OS. It supports java apps and a lot more apps owing to a new capuchin format. 

I guess, you guys forgot about the XPERIAmthe best selling phone in the UK currently, with no NOKIA phone coming close.Btw, SE will be revealing high end symbian phones in the future and then we can compare them to the present Nokia ones.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Btw, SE will be revealing high end symbian phones in the future and then we can compare them to the present Nokia ones.


 
Sure...y not... Nokia vs SE


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> I guess, you guys forgot about the XPERIAmthe best selling phone in the UK currently, with no NOKIA phone coming close.Btw, SE will be revealing high end symbian phones in the future and then we can compare them to the present Nokia ones.



yea SE and nokia for good phones goes with this ratio 1:5

btw everybody know that everytime SE gets bashed up by nokia

now you will write (huh funny ever heard of C905 it bashes up every nokia phone and all that fcuk) 

you are stuck with 2 phones XPERIA and C905 from around 2 months 

we have other phones to talk about toooo.....

if someone says SE sucks you will come up running and say ever heard of C905 

you have got only two phones.................

let see post your SE phones and i will post the nokia phone which bashes it and now don't come up japanese bravia and all that fcuk ... post about what is available


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 5, 2008)

Today , i have pretty good hands on exp with motorola zn5.. the build quality is top notch .. but i did not like its looks .. music quality through ep 630 is same as n85.did not sound much different for my ears, but its much better than n82 .. camera is good ..though camera setting menu is what i dislike ..also there was no option for creating manual eq settings in music player ..overall menu was also very different as i am used to s60 ui ..also placement of 3.5mm jack on upper left side is not ideal .. i prefer it to be on top like n82 ,n85 , n78 etc.. 

overall it looked like good phone but as i said before it should be priced at 5k less than the mighty n82 .. somewhere around 14k would be an excellent price for this handset .. though someone looking for pure camera phone its a excellent choice over se , lg and samsung handsets .. its priced at 15.5k ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 5, 2008)

krates said:


> yea SE and nokia for good phones goes with this ratio 1:5
> 
> btw everybody know that everytime SE gets bashed up by nokia
> 
> ...



1:5? LOL.. 

Wait for 2009. The year of reckoning for SE. Feb 2009 will see 6 high end announcements, including the 12 mp camphone from SE which is slated to release a bit earlier and 4 8 mp handesets, including full touch walkmans and SF phones.


----------



## azzu (Nov 5, 2008)

krates said:


> yea SE and nokia for good phones goes with this ratio 1:5
> 
> btw everybody know that everytime SE gets bashed up by nokia
> 
> ...



so at last u know that SE c905 and xperia are the Best mobiles out there


----------



## sushantvirdi (Nov 5, 2008)

krates said:


> yea SE and nokia for good phones goes with this ratio 1:5
> 
> btw everybody know that everytime SE gets bashed up by nokia
> 
> ...



did u forgot the bashing done by k750i, k790i and k810i...they are the best fones in their category...


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2008)

sushantvirdi said:


> did u forgot the bashing done by k750i, k790i and k810i...they are the best fones in their category...



K790I and K810i huh .... only good @ camera 

and overall dumb phones 

Heard of N73 the best selling N-SERIES device......... it just throws them out of the competition

K790i is better than K810i with cheapest looking keypad ......

K790i available for 9.8 k whereas N73 @ 10k 

only plus point of K790i is it's xenon flash.... whereas N73 got more than 10 advantages over it........


----------



## 1235Sam (Nov 5, 2008)

krates said:


> K790I and K810i huh .... only good @ camera
> 
> and overall dumb phones
> 
> ...



k790 dumb?lol.
i really dont wanna to this thread becoming k790 vs n73 but i cant stop posting the following facts..
k790 advantage over n73

looks much nicer
better build quality
better joystick/keypad
better SQ through headphone
faster UI
Better battery life

overall if you dont need symbian,k790 is much better buy...


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2008)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums2/ATgAAABCYj9PEfV3KKQQ-SW5rWTEp_TM67e6BgN5F_IBuDMfQbyy5d5CI9tL8ClOI2RdoIj0-1Fnwm7JM0YH0ZiiOhpiAJtU9VDcSEnKQNGgjsyKaVxZGSEc-d3_Aw.jpg

huh better joystick  don't tell me i know how good it is.... 

better build quality just see below quoted from gsmarena review 



> Nokia phones have rarely been spoken as of devices of ideal body construction or perfect part hold. Yet, Nokia N73 appears to be an exception to this rule; its construction is very good; all parts stick together the way they should


looks much nicer .... huh ... have you ever seen it personally just hold the two phones together ??? it looks better from back but from front give me a break..... 

K790i ke speaker mein volume hai ? bahaar nikaal do sunayi nahi dente....

3G is another downside of your K790i atleast it is futureproof..... lets 3G get launched then video calling will become another factor.....

have you ever seen n-series image gallery ?? it looks great....

2 x k790i video recording = N73 video recording......

30 days call log beat that.....

And people who say it as slow they dunno how to use it...... applications like contact log and all once opened stays in the ram which in the long run makes the phone slow the application JBTASKMAN when installed take cares they do not stay in the ram and gives around 17 MB free ram and phones works without any lags.....

Web surfing on that tiny screen of K790I is good lol on that.... N73 got the best browser and a great screen to enhance web surfing experience.....

And yes symbian in alone is a reason which throws K790i to trash

ever heard of CORE PLAYER when installed gives play back of VGA videos @ 30 fps without any lag i watch movies on N73... And in your K790i first convert the movie put in it and then with that tiny screen can't even enjoy the movie.

better battery life hmm.... i get around 2 days battery back up with N73 and that is quite sufficient ........

Gaming is another reason N73 is known as one of the gaming handset of nokia...... 

And camera is not bad either the SINGLE LED is better than W810I + K550I total 4 leds of SE

The best N73 camera setting is 

SET ISO TO HIGH
SET EV +0.5
SCENE MODE LANDSCAPE

pic taken via N73.......

*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums2/ATgAAAB6sCnSei9blee8r70o-FfdynlNF3G21Fi8v87UDcOzYoZ9o3MpurJOoDgVZ5ERGe4fQbmqMB_C9l7GFXuvSN14AJtU9VD0nRcxHjUi_ON2I2CeqdhR7j1EPA.jpg

^^^^^ THATS A NIGHT SHOT WITH ONLY THE TUBE LIGHT SWITCHED ON AND LED..

huh i have many more points will come @ night to post more 



dreamcatcher said:


> 1:5? LOL..
> 
> Wait for 2009. The year of reckoning for SE. Feb 2009 will see 6 high end announcements, including the 12 mp camphone from SE which is slated to release a bit earlier and 4 8 mp handesets, including full touch walkmans and SF phones.



u always keep us waiting


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats really very kind of you to point out these things.but it really doesnt better the fact that the K790 outsold the N73 by all measn and is still the better cam and music phone in the market.And coming to the modding capabilities, the K790 can be modded to a better cam driver, with manual focus(u heard me right) and you can increase bass, trble, anything to suit your needs..

The xenon flash is the main reason, people go for this phone. 99% of the users dont ever take out their ata cable from the bag and are more satisfied in receiving songs through bluetooth or just using what comes from the bag.Even a bigger quantity of people doesnt know that you can actually install applications there.I have a friend who has an N82, and the only thing he does, is show off(SE is a better deal that way). The C902, touted to be a flop performer by all forum members, has been the highest grosser for SE after the K750/w800 era topping the charts everywhere.The XPERIA and the C905 have been great hits and are ruling charts eveyrwhere too. The G705 and the W705(coming tomorrow) are wifi and gps enabled phones that will cater to the mid market with prices around 15-16k.

Now whatever the case,SE have slowly but surely started to move their way up the ladder.Coming with the C905 and the XPERIA and more WM and Symbian devices to follow in the near future, its Welcome back SE next year.

To top it all, its the third largest manufacturer in the world, and for you guys, SE have devised you a new pricing policy, so cell phone rates will drop drastically in the coming months, with less but better handsets coming our way.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Nov 5, 2008)

Ha ha..n73 has a better joystick? Lol..dream on krates


----------



## 1235Sam (Nov 5, 2008)

relax dude
i donno what is wrong with but seem to critisize blindly on all SE phones
my point is K790 is not dumb as you stated and it much more than just a cameraphone
i am not saying n73 is very bad either.Both phones have pros and cons.But for you Nokia is god.

here is a part of Eldar's N73 review on mobile-review.com
_
"Sony Ericsson K790i has about 30% more battery life.

Interface operating speed is about 2x times faster in case with Sony Ericsson (typical operations).

Display is bigger and better in Nokia N73.

Keypad and joystick are better in case with Sony Ericsson K790i.

Nokia has no A2DP support, and it prevents you from listening to music via wireless headsets.

Music player is better organized on K790i"_

About joystick Eldar's view "_The Nokia N73’s joystick gives one more cause for lashing the handset’s ergonomics. It is considerably drowned inside the casing, so that your experience will be not even unpleasant - something worse. As far as I remember not a single smartphone by Nokia has carried such mediocre joystick until today."_

About the looks(my view)-compare n73,k790 in real,99 percent users will say k790 looks/feel better.1 percent will be you

Try to listen same song using same headphone(like ep-630) on both K790,N73 



krates said:


> K790i ke speaker mein volume hai ? bahaar nikaal do sunayi nahi dente....


 lol.new invention by you

The only thing i agree with you is video recording on N73 is better

bottom line:Which is better phone really depends on user to user.Every one has different needs.


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2008)

1235Sam said:


> relax dude
> i donno what is wrong with but seem to critisize blindly on all SE phones
> my point is K790 is not dumb as you stated and it much more than just a cameraphone
> i am not saying n73 is very bad either.Both phones have pros and cons.But for you Nokia is god.



*I said dumb in the sense that it is not a smartphone i did NOT mean DUMB PHONE*


1235Sam said:


> here is a part of Eldar's N73 review on mobile-review.com
> _
> "Sony Ericsson K790i has about 30% more battery life.
> 
> ...


A2DP is there in N73 and MUSIC PLAYER OF THE OLD N73 was bad the new one is great and the thing is this is mobile-review so i don't care even about there reviews ...........

The joystick of N73 works good atleast my one does

Well k790i joystick was a bit inside and everytime i navigate i end up pressing the middle button of the joystick....


> About the looks(my view)-compare n73,k790 in real,99 percent users will say k790 looks/feel better.1 percent will be you


My frnd who owns K790i says N73 looks better  front view of N73 is better and with rotated screen it looks great ( with help of software ).

Try to listen same song using same headphone(like ep-630) on both K790,N73 

N73 is low on bass just wait for 2-3 days i will tell you how to make your N73 sounds like IPOD i figure out whenever a call comes N73 start producing sound as if it is coming from dedicated MP3 . That is achieved with the help of multi tasking of some programs i am just figuring out the best software to multitask with to achieve that sound.. N73 got the capability ....

*About the speaker of K790i it is only 60% of the volume of N73 and when N73 equalizer is set to full then 2 x k790i speaker < N73 *


> The only thing i agree with you is video recording on N73 is better


ONLY THING JUST HAVE A LOOK ONCE AGAIN ..... 
*bottom line:Which is better phone really depends on user to user.Every one has different needs.

don't sum up post more  ................
*


----------



## azzu (Nov 6, 2008)

krates said:


> huh better joystick  don't tell me i know how good it is....
> better build quality just see below quoted from gsmarena review
> looks much nicer .... huh ... have you ever seen it personally just hold the two phones together ??? it looks better from back but from front give me a break.....
> 
> ...


If it is the Gud side of N73 u will tell that reviews and sum other $ht that the part of the fone is gud ...bLah blah ...
and if its the other side u tell that It works for me though.. WAt the F ?? man 
And about the speaker thing u know how many patches er available there for the SE (k790i) which highly increase the volume and quality and about the ELves patches etc...
it can be modded highly if u know how



krates said:


> bottom line:Which is better phone really depends on user to user.Every one has different needs.


This is Quite GUd


----------



## krates (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^^^

You talk about modding i will start posting Symbian applications thats increases phone functionalities.

*N73 joystick is not very good i know but it works perfect it is wobbly but WORKS PERFECT ...........*

and you talking about review when i posted reviews quoted from mobile review you all say they suck ask DREAM if he believes in mobile review *then according to them C905 is no revolution and it is a stupid phone which is lying btw 10mp and 5 mp LOL !*

And about K790i/K810i/N73 they all are good phones but every person choice is different and it is he who should decide which one fits their needs.

Well the thing is nokia non-smartphones are not better than SE non-smartphones because SE ones can be modded. But that nokia knows so they increase the specs of there phone....

like in the 3120 C vs K550i In 3120 Higher resolution is there and 16m colour people will go for 3120 but people who are more informed like SE phones can be modded they will go for K550i........

Well Nokia Sacrifice on phone Material to give more functionality for lesser price that ton i have understood..............

Nokia just know how to do business...................... 
[OVER]


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 6, 2008)

GAWD!!! 

Dude krates, be true to yourself and tell us what you think of mobile-review's. He did not review the X1 when there are lots of them lying around.he got hold of the W902, a good phone and siad that it should be cancelled.Its just this that i am concerned with. 
Eldar was a biased reviewer when it came to SE earlier, but now he is totally anti-SE. 

And i guess, we should stop the conversation here.Its quite evident that SE wont come close to Nokia's marketshare in 10 years time, so no use harping on that.


----------



## krates (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok me not posting any more well waise bhi the thread has gone a lot off-topic finish no more fight..... 

STOP SE AND NOKIA RULEZ.. KHUSH.........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 6, 2008)

yea,everything has its ups and downs,.Krates provided some really good points, but when it comes to a overall camera and music performer the K790 takes the cake.For anything else, N73 is the way ahead.Dont forget, the K790 also brings out the hacker in you .


----------



## krazzy (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey don't stop now! I just got the pop-corn out!


----------



## azzu (Nov 6, 2008)

^Pop corn i was lookin or the Sweetcorn 
yea lets sum it up K790i cam+music+modding 
everythin else theres n73


----------

